# STOP HSUS from winnin the $250,000 Pepsi rescue project



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Please go vote for whoever is #1 and keep HSUS from winning this money to then turn around and spend against us

Posted By: Humane Society of The United States
To: Members in 156 Causes
Help Us Win $250,000 to Rescue Animals from Cruelty

Thank you for supporting a Facebook Cause that benefits The Humane Society of the United States!

We are currently ranked #2 in the Pepsi Refresh Project,

a program that could award us $250,000 to rescue animals from cruelty and neglect.

This money will help us rescue thousands of animals from cruelty in the upcoming year, and you can make that possible! You can vote for The HSUS twice per day

, both online and by texting your vote. You can even sign in to vote using your Facebook account.

To vote, sign up for a daily reminder, and share with your friends on Facebook, go to:

Vote for Dogs, Cats, and Horses in The Pepsi Refresh Project : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Not trying to start an argument, but why are you so against the HSUS?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's the link that explains how the profits will be used:

Rescue animals from cruelty in underserved communities. | Pepsi Refresh Everything


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Im pretty confused, I went to the link that you had and all it did was make me want to vote for them.. They are rescuing dogs. What's the bad part?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jerretb said:


> Im pretty confused, I went to the link that you had and all it did was make me want to vote for them.. They are rescuing dogs. What's the bad part?


+1 It's going to take one helluva an argument to keep me from supporting the HSUS.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Jerretb said:


> Im pretty confused, I went to the link that you had and all it did was make me want to vote for them.. They are rescuing dogs. What's the bad part?


Exactly... 

Personally I'd rather see it go to the ASPCA but HSUS is just as good.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd rather donate to local shelters. THe HSUS exterminates pitties even baby ones they confiscate from the raids. Sometimes they raid without real evidence and they kill them all.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those places aren't real rescues. If you wanna vote for a rescue you should vote for a real one. Especially since I would think you would want to vote for someone pit bull friendly.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I'd rather donate to local shelters. THe HSUS exterminates pitties even baby ones they confiscate from the raids. Sometimes they raid without real evidence and they kill them all.


I'll do some searching on my own, but do you by any chance have a link to info to back up that statement?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Directly from the HSUS website. Doesn't seem very anti-pit to me???

Pit Bull Resources : The Humane Society of the United States

April 15, 2010

Pit Bull Resources
Making "pawsitive" change for America's most abused dog

The Humane Society of the United States

Previous Next

Pit bulls can present new challenges to rescue groups. iStockphoto

Rescued from a dogfighting bust, Plum, Arlo, and Scout are great rescue successes. The HSUS

As high-energy dogs, pit bulls benefit greatly from focused training. The HSUS
As the breed of choice for dogfighters, pit bulls attract many people who want them for all the wrong reasons. As a result, they are the most abused, misunderstood dog breed-comprising an estimated 70% of dogs housed and euthanized in urban animal shelter systems.

It's a grim situation for a breed whose sweet temperament around children once earned it the nickname of "the nanny dog."

The HSUS is invested in turning the tide for pit bulls, tackling the problem from every angle. We invite you to get involved in our groundbreaking efforts in the areas of:

Dogfighting 
The Pit Bull Training Team 
Humane education 
Spay/neuter programs 
Anti-chaining efforts 
Sheltering pit bulls 
Breed-specific legislation 
Positive pit bull stories
Dogfighting directly maims and/or kills over 250,000 pit bulls a year. It kills many thousands of other dogs indirectly due to the large numbers of pit bulls entering shelters as a result of overbreeding and being confiscated by law enforcement. The numbers of pit bulls suffering and dying on the streets and in back yards from neglect or abuse-the byproducts of dogfighting-is untold. The HSUS tackles dogfighting with:

A national tip line, 1-877-TIP-HSUS 
$5,000 reward for information leading to dogfighting convictions 
Law enforcement training courses in animal fighting investigation 
The largest-known database of intelligence on individual dogfighters 
Grants from the Ware Animal Fighting Rescue Fund to help agencies care for animals seized from fighting rings 
Prosecutor training to help law enforcement bring successful cases against dogfighters 
Legislation in every state to make dogfighting a felony, with varying penalties. The HSUS continues to fight for steep penalties for all aspects of dogfighting, including being a spectator or possessing dogs with the intent to fight them.

Get involved: Order our dogfighting action pack today!
Pit Bull Training Team classes, sponsored by The HSUS in inner cities, reach out to young men who might otherwise be tempted to fight their dogs. By funneling the energies of these young men and their dogs into obedience and agility training, The HSUS hopes to change the fates of potentially hundreds of thousands of dogs who suffer in urban dogfighting annually. The classes are an integral part of our End Dogfighting campaign in high-risk neighborhoods, which you can launch in your neighborhood!

Get involved: Learn how to start End Dogfighting programs in your own city.
Humane education in classrooms is offered as a free, eight-week curriculum for middle school students that focuses on dogfighting and recasting pit bulls in the image of friends, not fighters. The curriculum includes a game show, field trip, and final project. It's free for teachers and activists who want to implement it in their own communities.

Get Involved: Contact [email protected] to get your copy of the curriculum, guidance materials, and instructions for the course.
Spay/neuter programs for pit bulls in inner cities are extremely important. In urban areas, the numbers of homeless and/or abused pit bulls are higher than ever, and spay/neuter is essential in the effort to stop the cycle of abuse. We offer a variety of tools to help you more effectively reach this at-risk breed in your community.

Get involved: To learn more about effective spay/neuter programs and initiatives, please vist our Spay/Neuter Resource Page.
Anti-chaining efforts, including our national radio spots and working on laws at local and state levels, directly impact pit bulls, as they are the most common victims of chaining. Almost all dogs kept for fighting are kept chained. Isolated and deprived, untrained and driven to frustration, chained dogs can become aggressive and dangerous.

Get involved: Become part of the effort to stop the chaining of dogs in your community.
Sheltering pit bulls seized from fighting operations or abusive situations is a unique challenge for animal shelters and law enforcement. We have information that can help agencies provide quality care for pit bulls being held for long periods.

Get involved: Animal shelter employees and volunteers can learn about the special needs of abused pit bulls. Pit Bull Rescue Central also has an excellent guide for helping organizations understand the needs of pit bulls in shelters.
Opposing Breed Specific Legislation (BSL), a shortsighted and ineffective response to dog bites in a community, is another priority for The HSUS. By placing bans on specific dog breeds (most often pit bulls) BSL unfairly targets dogs who are most often not problematic, because irresponsible owners are not likely to abide by laws in the first place.

Get Involved: Read Pit Bull Rescue Central's advice on tackling BSL.
Circulating positive pit bull stories can help change the image of the breed. Check out Elmo and Dagnabit.

More recommended reading and viewing:

Pit Bull Rescue Central's printable handout page 
The Pit Bull Placebo 
Off the Chain (DVD documentary) 
Out of the Pits: Dogfighting in Chicago (DVD)


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

great info Wild _Duece03


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Directly from the HSUS website. Doesn't seem very anti-pit to me???
> 
> Pit Bull Resources : The Humane Society of the United States
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Read about Floyd Bordeaux's case


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Louisiana, Federal Law Enforcement Raid Property of Floyd Boudreaux, One of Nation's Most Notorious Dog Fighters | The Humane Society of the United States

"Floyd Boudreaux, an internationally known breeder of pit bulls,
and his son, Guy Boudreaux, each faced 48 counts of dogfighting.
The two were arrested in 2005 after Louisiana State Police
executed a search warrant at Floyd's home. Both men were
acquitted after the judge said the prosecutor failed to
provide enough evidence against them.

During Boudreaux's long-delayed trial on dogfighting charges, Louisiana State Trooper Jacob Dickinson testified that the search warrant used to raid Boudreaux's property, and seize and kill his dogs, was based on what he saw as he flew over Boudreaux's property."

Join the Crusade against HSUS+Pass It Forward! | Pet Defense

4-H Against HSUS | Facebook

Humane Society of the United States: Funding sources, staff profiles, and political agenda

 Humane Society of the United States' version of ?Wayne?s world?; or how spending money on Vick's dogs is a constant battle for H$U$&#8230; - Blogger News Network

Humane Society of the United States Misled Americans With Fundraising Pitch, Says Center for Consumer Freedom

Critic speaks against HSUS

Racketeering Lawsuit Filed against HSUS and its Lawyers by Feld Entertainment, 16 February 2010


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

From this website you posted, Humane Society of the United States: Funding sources, staff profiles, and political agenda

HSUS is big, rich, and powerful. While most local animal shelters are under-funded and unsung, HSUS has accumulated $162 million in assets and built a recognizable brand by capitalizing on the confusion its very name provokes. This misdirection results in an irony of which most animal lovers are unaware: HSUS raises enough money to finance animal shelters in every single state, with money to spare, *yet it doesn't operate a single one anywhere.*

Hmmmmm........I had no idea. Guess I have some reading to do. Thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are just like PETA in coming off as all about the animals but are worthless and kill much more than they have ever saved.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

:0 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> They are just like PETA in coming off as all about the animals but are worthless and kill much more than they have ever saved.


Yeah, just reading a few things they certainly do appear to be a lot like PETA, accept with A LOT more money and more sneaky ways of fund raising.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

is the hsus the ones with sarah mclaughlin in their commercials


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> is the hsus the ones with sarah mclaughlin in their commercials


Yep........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> is the hsus the ones with sarah mclaughlin in their commercials


Yep. Sadly commercials like those bring in THOUSANDS if not more in revenue yet what do the animals see??? Nothing thats what.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

well that sucks I thought those commercials were done real well. To bad the moneys not going to the animals. I did think that all the humane shelters were part of a group though surprized to hear they are not


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't even get me started on these loosers....Them an PETA...I'd like to show them how my foot would feel up their........not finishing that....Anyway.
I'd rather donate(and I do) to my local shelters,who actually ENCOURAGE you to adopt a pit bull.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

HumaneWatch

hsus.. no good.. makes me sick.. all of em. especially the "no real evidence" cases where hundreds of dogs & puppies were killed.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks american pit I will get more but the HSUS is a scam and they are anti pit bull and I will be back tonight to explain more


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

not to change the subject from hsus but what about spca.
The way I see it is if these animals are gonna give us life (cows,turkeys,pigs and many more) we should respect them treat them like gods and use everything possible from them so as not to waste a single gift from these life giving creatures. If you look at our teeth we are omnivours (not sure on spelling) so we should take care of the creatures that feed us better than we do now. These animals are not a paycheck but the very thing responible for our abilty to continue to exist


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I misunderstood what HSUS was. I thought all humane shelters in local cities fell under it. Surprised that's not the case and disappointed that it's just another large corp. with an agenda.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm...

What about the ASPCA?? Or is this the same scenario as well?

Do we have a list of shelters recommended on this site?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Hmm...
> 
> What about the ASPCA?? Or is this the same scenario as well?
> 
> Do we have a list of shelters recommended on this site?


I'd like to know about the ASPCA as well. Sure hope it's not the same type of thing.

From what I would gather as far as shelters, is you're better off donating directly to local shelters in your area.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ASPCA is just as bad. The thing I recommend is donating to a local pit bull rescue find a person who loves the breed and donate to them. too many are doing it for the glory, like Bad Rap complete morons if you ask me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> ASPCA is just as bad. The thing I recommend is donating to a local pit bull rescue find a person who loves the breed and donate to them. too many are doing it for the glory, like Bad Rap complete morons if you ask me.


 I thought they were an absolute no kill shelter? What about dogs N cats forever??

I know there's a couple bully shelters down in west palm but I wonder how many end up going to HSUS or ASPCA if there's no room - if that is possible?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I thought they were an absolute no kill shelter? What about dogs N cats forever??
> 
> I know there's a couple bully shelters down in west palm but I wonder how many end up going to HSUS or ASPCA if there's no room - if that is possible?


No the ASPCA puts dogs down, also you have to be careful as some shelters like the SPCA's dont Euth the dogs but they transfer them to the local county shelters to have them put down but remember that I dont think no kill helters are always a good thing, living in a cage your whole life is no good for an animal. So depending on the set up I disagree with no kill shelters sometimes.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> No the ASPCA puts dogs down, also you have to be careful as some shelters like the SPCA's dont Euth the dogs but they transfer them to the local county shelters to have them put down but remember that I dont think no kill helters are always a good thing, living in a cage your whole life is no good for an animal. So depending on the set up I disagree with no kill shelters sometimes.


My local aspca is a huge farm out in the boonies. It's where one of my childhood dogs were adopted & was given a pamphlet about the aspca being a no kill shelter with regulations that differed them from the HSUS. Do you have suggestions for info on where I could look this up? 

Despite statistics out there I think there's a greater good intention but nothing behind any government ran facility will be 'perfect' - as nothing ever will unfortunately


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> My local aspca is a huge farm out in the boonies. It's where one of my childhood dogs were adopted & was given a pamphlet about the aspca being a no kill shelter with regulations that differed them from the HSUS. Do you have suggestions for info on where I could look this up?
> 
> Despite statistics out there I think there's a greater good intention but nothing behind any government ran facility will be 'perfect' - as nothing ever will unfortunately


I will do my best to get back to this, just a bit crazy right now trying to get everything settled up here in AU to get back to the states, I will come back in a bit when I can give you some good info.


----------

